
WikiLeaks publishes security files in case Assange got arrested - akerro
https://file.wikileaks.org/file/
======
akerro
Sorry, looks like I was lied to, this is not their security archive, but
normal archive that's been available for long.

------
caymanjim
A link to a directory of files isn't very useful or informative. I was
expecting some commentary from WikiLeaks.

